# Tsubaki Oil Stick



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 19, 2012)

For all you carbon steel junkies who have been wiping down their blades with paper towels, cotton balls or Q-Tips soaked in camellia oil, and getting it all over your hands and everywhere else, here's a little gadget Jon sells that will make your life so much easier - the Tsubaki Oil Stick.

I'd seen it on JKI a few months ago, but it never seemed to come back into stock, so I emailed Jon about getting one. Two days later, a package arrived on my doorstep, and inside was a package with Sara's familiar (to most of us) elegant black tissue wrapping:







Inside was the oil stick:






Unscrewing the top revealed the wick:






A top view:






It's not a tiny bottle, as this pic with a soda can for reference shows:






No squeezing is required, just wipe the knife blade (or razor for those of us with a straight razor problem as well as a knife problem) and a film of oil is perfectly applied.

These little jewels are still marked as "out of stock", but if you are interested in one, PM or email Jon.

BTW, here's the link to JKI: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/other-products/tsubaki-oil-stick.html

Rick


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 19, 2012)

Is there some refills when it goes out????

Very cool!!


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 19, 2012)

That is quite a bt larger than I thought they were, I will need to have Jon include one with my next knife. How securely does the cap stay on?

I have thought of finding an empty felt-tip marker to fill with oil, but haven't gotten around to searching.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 19, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Is there some refills when it goes out????
> 
> Very cool!!



The body unscrews at the white "spacer", so you can add oil to the reservoir.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 19, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> That is quite a bt larger than I thought they were, I will need to have Jon include one with my next knife. How securely does the cap stay on?
> 
> I have thought of finding an empty felt-tip marker to fill with oil, but haven't gotten around to searching.



The cap is threaded and pretty secure, although I would put it in a Ziploc bag for insurance when transporting it.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jul 19, 2012)

I've also been dragging my heels on one of these as well. While I don't tend to oil much in my area I do oil long term storage items. With 75+ razors laying about I do have a few oiled


----------



## ajhuff (Jul 19, 2012)

Huh, and I've just been using an oil soaked cardboard sleeve. Pretty cool.

-AJ


----------



## chuck239 (Jul 19, 2012)

These are awesome. I like it because it fits easily in my kit. And makes no mess like my spray bottle. 

-Chuck


----------



## markenki (Jul 19, 2012)

Good to know. Will keep it in mind. But why is it marked "out of stock"?


----------



## Customfan (Jul 19, 2012)

Very interesting! Thanks for bringing it up! :viking:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2012)

its marked that way because I want to talk to people about shipping as they can sometimes leak in the mail... also sold my last 3 this week... more are on the way


----------

